# Halloween ground beef recipe



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's my take on the infamous raw ground beef Halloween platter. The kids loved it.
Enjoy the recipe and video!
Cheers,
ET


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks delicious


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Another great video elputas69!  I love the beginning, it made me laugh.  Really perfect for Halloween parties.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

PrettyGhoul said:


> Another great video elputas69!  I love the beginning, it made me laugh.  Really perfect for Halloween parties.


Thanks!! Happy Halloween


----------

